
This Week in DevOps - ciguy
https://thisweekindevops.com/2020/05/08/weekly-roundup-may-8th-2020/
======
ciguy
AWS announced a 90% price reduction this week for IoT Core Jobs. Does anyone
have info on why they did this? Price reductions from AWS are common but 90%
is pretty extreme. Either they were way overcharging before, or they are
aggressively going after the IoT market and don't care if they lose money
doing so.

